

Class Action Suits Target Google, Facebook, Zynga - Mithrandir
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/class-action-suits-target-google-facebook-zynga-102810

======
jdp23
Some of the suits are likely joined with class actions already in progress.

Facebook's situation now is very reminiscent of Microsoft's situation in the
1999-2001ish time frame. Very few of the class action lawsuits got traction,
but the ones that did went on for a long time. The antitrust cases were
settled at the federal and state levels, but there were some harrowing times
with testimony in Congress that made MS look really bad and surprisingly
incompetent. Much to everybody's surprise the Bush FTC wound up taking action
against Hotmail on EPIC's complaint.

The FTC is hard to calibrate these days but Facebook probably faces more
international opposition than Microsoft did. At the state level, a lot depends
on what happens in California (which is probably part of the reason FB and
Google are giving to the Reupblican AG candidate). It'll be interesting ...

